# TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.3.7 Released



## btarunr (Nov 19, 2009)

TechPowerUp released the newest version of GPU-Z, our graphics subsystem information and monitoring utility. Version 0.3.7 brings with it some significant feature-set updates that enhance usability, and add the the vast amount of information this tiny utility can display. To begin with, GPU-Z now shows the GPU Computing features your graphics cards support, including whether they support technologies such as DirectCompute, OpenCL, CUDA, and PhysX acceleration. Building on the infotips feature the previous version came with, the Sensors tab now includes handy infotips too. For NVIDIA users, GPU-Z is able to display the exact amount of video memory in use by making use of a new driver-level feature by the company.

GPU-Z also includes full-support for ATI Radeon HD 5970, NVIDIA GeForce GT 240, and improved support for Intel G41. Detection features have also been added that help determine counterfeit graphics cards that use some old GPUs relabeled as new current-gen GPUs. Several other stability issues have been addressed. GPU-Z is backed by our extensive video-card BIOS database, and overclocking validation system. 





*DOWNLOAD:* TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.3.7

A complete list of changes according to the change log is as follows:



Added Infotips for sensors
Fixed crash when ATI ULPS CrossFire enabled
Added full support for ATI HD 5970 (Hemlock)
Added full support for NVIDIA GeForce GT 240 (GT215)
Added "ULPS active" note to CrossFire status when ULPS active
Fixed overclocks via CCC not showing correctly
Added checkboxes to show availability of CUDA, PhysX, OpenCL and DirectX Compute
Improved memory type detection for GT 216, GT 218
Added voltage monitoring support for HD 5770
Disconnected fan now shows correctly in sensors (when detectable via hardware)
Improved accuracy of ATI GPU load monitoring
Added detection for ATI RV380/RV530 cards relabeled to NVIDIA 9400/9500/9600 GT
Added support for NVIDIA 9300 SE, NVS450, GT 240, GTS 250M, G102M
Added support for Intel G41

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## skylamer (Nov 19, 2009)

gratz and 10x for da new features


----------



## dir_d (Nov 19, 2009)

Do i need special drivers for OpenCL to be checked..running Cat 9.11 final
edit pic







edit #2 i cant read.....


----------



## btarunr (Nov 19, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Dosent show memory used on ati cards? Do i need special drivers for OpenCL to be checked..running Cat 9.11 final



No, ATI cards don't support video memory usage readouts. Yes, you need the OpenCL drivers in place. You can look for them here.


----------



## wolf (Nov 19, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Fixed overclocks via CCC not showing correctly



Indeed, I can conform this, although it probably didn't need it, I use MSI Afterburner to OC and new GPU-Z reads those speeds just fine, and of course alters pixel fillrate, memory bandwidth etc.

As always top stuff W1zzard


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2009)

to clarify the gpgpu checkboxes. they only get checked when it is possible to use such feature on your current system with current drivers. just having a dx11 card on xp is not enough to get the dxcompute checkbox for example. for opencl support it just tries to use "opencl.dll" it wont do any fancy path searching like is required with some ati opencl drivers


----------



## mtosev (Nov 19, 2009)

Can you add an OSD of memory usage and add FPS?

that would be great.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 19, 2009)

I love GPU-Z


----------



## e6600 (Nov 19, 2009)

i cant get gpuz to work in win 7 pro 64bit
the previous version worked but this one does not


----------



## pjladyfox (Nov 19, 2009)

BTW, does anyone know if it would be possible to add support for the HD 4850, HD 4870, and HD 4890? Right now all three of these show up as "ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series" rather than the specific cards that they are which at this point I've gotten pretty good at identifying based on the GPU/GPU Clock info.

I'd be happy to provide help on these, and a few others that show up as a generic series like the HD 3850, just say the word.


----------



## mdm-adph (Nov 19, 2009)

pjladyfox said:


> BTW, does anyone know if it would be possible to add support for the HD 4850, HD 4870, and HD 4890? Right now all three of these show up as "ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series" rather than the specific cards that they are which at this point I've gotten pretty good at identifying based on the GPU/GPU Clock info.
> 
> I'd be happy to provide help on these, and a few others that show up as a generic series like the HD 3850, just say the word.



I think that's the way it's always been.


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 19, 2009)

i have an asus gtx 275 and it says i don't have physx suport  i have physx enabled


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 19, 2009)

I like the new Memory Usage readout for my NVIDIA cards. Both my cards are running F@H right now and they are using 120-150MB VRAM each.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 19, 2009)

i think W1zzard have some work to do, i have always had PhysX enabled at Nvidia Control Panel and GPU-Z 0.3.7 say i don't 

så i think there is a few bugs there needed to be fixed i have uploaded the screenshot ^^;

but i luv the new features ^^


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 19, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> i think W1zzard have some work to do, i have always had PhysX enabled at Nvidia Control Panel and GPU-Z 0.3.7 say i don't
> 
> så i think there is a few bugs there needed to be fixed i have uploaded the screenshot ^^;
> 
> but i luv the new features ^^



Physx working fine here:











I still have a problem with my GeForce 210 showing it has DDR3 (it has DDR2) and my 9800 GT (G92-280-B1, dev ID 0605) is showing as a 65nm (and has been since I bought it a year ago), when it should be 55nm.

Despite those tiny little nitpicks, I really love GPU-Z. It gets better and better with every release.


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 19, 2009)

puma99dk| 
i have the same shit as you mate ,that it shows that i don't have physx support,
but i have always loved gpu-z en will continue that XD


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 19, 2009)

There should be a 'Discuss this in our Forums' link from the download page.

I like the Memory Used ticker, very nice feature.  Thanks Wiz1


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice, lots of new goodies, liking this version. Thanks W1zzard.


----------



## mrhuggles (Nov 19, 2009)

huh, i have directx 11 but no openCL/directcompute is that normal?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 19, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> huh, i have directx 11 but no openCL/directcompute is that normal?



Answer: http://developer.amd.com/GPU/ATISTREAMSDKBETAPROGRAM/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## mrhuggles (Nov 19, 2009)

<--- GTS 250, nvidia


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 19, 2009)

i just installed PhysX_9.09.0914_SystemSoftware.exe @ 34,5mb even it's included in the 191.07 Nvidia driver i have installed and GPU-Z now shows PhysX as enabled 

i have uploaded screenshot this doesn't make much since


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 19, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> <--- GTS 250, nvidia



Sorry. For you:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_64bit_195.55.html


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 20, 2009)

This utility has grown and matured from something cool, to something I cant live without.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Nov 20, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I love GPU-Z



Who doesn't!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2009)

hooray for updates!


----------



## kylzer (Nov 20, 2009)

Very good now i can see everything with my 5770


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2009)

e6600 said:


> i cant get gpuz to work in win 7 pro 64bit
> the previous version worked but this one does not



define "cant get to work"



pjladyfox said:


> BTW, does anyone know if it would be possible to add support for the HD 4850, HD 4870, and HD 4890? Right now all three of these show up as "ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series" rather than the specific cards that they are which at this point I've gotten pretty good at identifying based on the GPU/GPU Clock info.
> 
> I'd be happy to provide help on these, and a few others that show up as a generic series like the HD 3850, just say the word.



the text displayed comes from the driver, for some reason ati puts a generic string there



arnoo1 said:


> i have an asus gtx 275 and it says i don't have physx suport  i have physx enabled



do you have the physx runtimes installed? i just checked and the nvidia control panel shows the physx enable/disable option even when the runtimes are not present. no runtimes, no physx


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 20, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Physx working fine here:
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/11/19/737.png
> 
> ...



only way W1zzard can fix those two are if you check your core on your 9800GT and see the details of it and the memory on the GT210, maybe you are lucky the company that made put GDDR3 on it


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't have DirectCompute check? I have the latest 195.55 drivers

also I have a GTX260 1792MB fired up GTA IV all settings max out but the memory usage under GPU-Z states it is only around 800MB? supposed to be around 1.5GB as you can see on my PS. Well I only played for about 5 mins just running around bumping cars and people.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2009)

did you install the directx 11 update thingie for vista ? no dxcompute without dx11 runtimes

guess gta iv programmers overestimated their resource usage. the readings are provided by the nvidia driver, i trust them more than what gta shows


----------



## btarunr (Nov 20, 2009)

Also notice how after you switched to GPU-Z, your clocks dropped to 2D. I guess GTA flushes some memory.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2009)

he clicked to "max" reading


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 20, 2009)

Interesting to know GTA4 dosent use that much. Means a 1gb card should be able to max the game fine. Now all we need is a hack to turn that crap off that keeps us from turning settings all the way up. GPU-Z ftw.


Jstn7477 said:


> Physx working fine here:
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/11/19/737.png
> 
> ...


9800GT is a 65nm card like its first edition the 8800GT. 9800GTX+ is the only 55nm G92b card in that series.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 20, 2009)

yes under dxdiag it showed DX 11

I have set the memory usage to max memory usage after I exit GTA IV

will try to play GTA IV for 30 to 1 hr to see if it increase mem usage

EDIT:

ran GTA IV benchmark here's what I got:

Statistics
Average FPS: 52.91
Duration: 37.21 sec
CPU Usage: 76%
System memory usage: 68%
Video memory usage: 63%

Graphics Settings
Video Mode: 1680 x 1050 (60 Hz)
Texture Quality: High
Texture Filter Quality: Highest
View Distance: 100
Detail Distance: 100

Hardware
Microsoft® Windows Vista" Ultimate 
Service Pack 2
Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Video Driver version: 195.55
Audio Adapter: Speakers (SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz

File ID: Benchmark.cli

Video memory usage: 63%

so around 1111mb out of 1764mb (the 1764 is shown under GTA IV graphics settings) of video memory usage

GPU-Z showed around 780+ opening firefox added some video memory usage to 810mb of video memory usage

got back from playing GTA IV so this time with lots of explosions, exploding cars, gun shots. the max video memory usage was 975mb.

I guess the graphics settings you set in GTA IV which also indicates the needed vram is your MAX needed vram, so mine should top around 1.5GB of video mem usage.


----------



## kylzer (Nov 20, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> I don't have DirectCompute check? I have the latest 195.55 drivers
> 
> also I have a GTX260 1792MB fired up GTA IV all settings max out but the memory usage under GPU-Z states it is only around 800MB? supposed to be around 1.5GB as you can see on my PS. Well I only played for about 5 mins just running around bumping cars and people.
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/oge8mf.jpg



Your card only has 868MB of memory as its mirrored not shared so that makes sense i think.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> yes under dxdiag it showed DX 11



strange .. contact me on instant messenger


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> I don't have DirectCompute check? I have the latest 195.55 drivers
> 
> also I have a GTX260 1792MB fired up GTA IV all settings max out but the memory usage under GPU-Z states it is only around 800MB? supposed to be around 1.5GB as you can see on my PS. Well I only played for about 5 mins just running around bumping cars and people.
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/oge8mf.jpg



sicne its a DX9 game, that would count the duplicate in system memory.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> sicne its a DX9 game, that would count the duplicate in system memory.



umm .. no .. edit: learn how directx works before making statements

edit: when directx tells you your device is reset you: allocate memory for texture/model, load texture from file, tell directx to send it to the gpu, release memory. repeat.
directx _may_ keep a copy in main memory if it thinks it's wise to do so but will release it when it thinks it's wise to do so again. you can avoid this by passing a flag to directx ("unmanaged" textures)

of course you can be an idiot programmer and keep a copy of your stuff in main memory, but if you do that microsoft should get a restraining order against you for their developer tools.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 20, 2009)

kylzer said:


> Your card only has 868MB of memory as its mirrored not shared so that makes sense i think.



I think you've mistakenly thought GTX 295? or does it mean my gtx 260 doesn't have "real" 1792mb instead it only mirror additional 896mb? I have the 1792mb version of GTX 260.



W1zzard said:


> strange .. contact me on instant messenger



well I think other users are still using 191.07. probably a driver bug? I checked Nvidia CP under system info:








Mussels said:


> sicne its a DX9 game, that would count the duplicate in system memory.



don't know what you mean but does DX9 can't fully utilize more than 1GB of vram?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 20, 2009)

Sweet news re. vid mem usage even if only for NV cards. Loved that useful feature in Riva Tuner under XP.


----------



## pjladyfox (Nov 20, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> the text displayed comes from the driver, for some reason ati puts a generic string there



Ahhh! That makes sense as to why some ATI cards would show up and others do not. For some reason I was always under the impression that GPU-Z was pulling the info by other means.

So using the ATI cards as an example, and I do apologize if this has been remarked elsewhere, by taking the card info from the DXDIAG it sounds as if the tool then populates the rest of the information using some kind of HW ID via the driver itself and/or the BIOS of the card itself. I mean, it's the only way I could think of that it would be possible to get such detailed information down to the GPU core which I never thought was even stored anywhere in the driver itself but I'm just a h/w junkie so I could be wrong. 

I guess that pretty much means that unless AMD changes the actual driver to reflect the name of the card itself there is not any way to implement the correct info via this tool? But if there is a way to do this I have a lot of these cards and I'd be willing to use the lil "dump BIOS to file" thingie in GPU-Z and send it if it would help in any way?

In either case I'm just glad you guys put out a tool like this so please do not take me being bummed if there is nothing that can be done to detract from that.


----------



## kylzer (Nov 20, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> I think you've mistakenly thought GTX 295? or does it mean my gtx 260 doesn't have "real" 1792mb instead it only mirror additional 896mb? I have the 1792mb version of GTX 260.



Yeah sorry my bad


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2009)

pjladyfox said:


> Ahhh! That makes sense as to why some ATI cards would show up and others do not. For some reason I was always under the impression that GPU-Z was pulling the info by other means.
> 
> So using the ATI cards as an example, and I do apologize if this has been remarked elsewhere, by taking the card info from the DXDIAG it sounds as if the tool then populates the rest of the information using some kind of HW ID via the driver itself and/or the BIOS of the card itself. I mean, it's the only way I could think of that it would be possible to get such detailed information down to the GPU core which I never thought was even stored anywhere in the driver itself but I'm just a h/w junkie so I could be wrong.
> 
> ...



i have to admit the driver string is not very reliable, gpuz pulls most of other info in a better way. making a "detection" down to individual graphics cards is a monumental task. for ati alone there are ~500 different device ids in the database, each can be one or more marketing product names requiring a custom detection method.
too much work for me for what would be gained


----------



## pjladyfox (Nov 21, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i have to admit the driver string is not very reliable, gpuz pulls most of other info in a better way. making a "detection" down to individual graphics cards is a monumental task. for ati alone there are ~500 different device ids in the database, each can be one or more marketing product names requiring a custom detection method.
> too much work for me for what would be gained



I completely understand and thank you for taking the time to answer. ^_^


----------



## techie81 (Nov 21, 2009)

Was testing out the new version today, works great. Question, is a newer version going to support the video ram usage for Ati cards?


----------



## daehxxiD (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice, now it reads the Clocks correctly on my HD2600 Mobility on the "Graphics Card"-Tab...

Shame I will never see any of the GPGPU-Boxes checked... Hate Ati for making the HD2xxx and 3xxx-Architecture unable to process GPGPU stuff; but hey, by the time it gets properly used I'll have a new laptop and hopefully a HD5xxx Mobility or a Fermi-Mobile GPU (don't quite think it'll make it in time  ).


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 22, 2009)

GPU-Z : TPU proud software


----------



## JTS (Nov 22, 2009)

techie81 said:


> Was testing out the new version today, works great. Question, is a newer version going to support the video ram usage for Ati cards?



+ 1

Is it even possible with ATI cards?

This app just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2009)

JTS said:


> Is it even possible with ATI cards?



not in the form you see currently. maybe ati can be persuaded to add such a feature. for pre-vista users i could add the direct draw memory monitoring that rivatuner uses that works on all cards but not in vista and up. not very motivated to do that though, prefer to keep nagging ati about their own implementation


----------



## JTS (Nov 22, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> not in the form you see currently. *maybe ati can be persuaded to add such a feature*. for pre-vista users i could add the direct draw memory monitoring that rivatuner uses that works on all cards but not in vista and up. not very motivated to do that though, *prefer to keep nagging ati about their own implementation*



So in other words, don't hold my breath? 

Thanks mate.


----------

